# First smoked brisket and 3 racks of ribs on a Dyna-Glo offset smoker



## killswitch (Jul 4, 2017)

Epic day with my first use of my Dyna-Glo smoker. I have been up for 34 hours at this point and to those of you who do this on a regular basis I salute you.

Brisket turned our surprisingly great and I credit that entirely to this forum and the 30+ pages of "Let's talk brisket". I started at 2:00 AM and kept it low and slow over night. Pulled it when the IT was 204 and my thermometer pierced 3 of the sides like warm butter. The 4th side still had a bit of resistance. Into a warmed cooler in a bunch of blankets for 3 hours which
produced nice pencil thick slices that came apart with a very light tug with a noticible smoke ring. 3 racks of ribs also turned out great with a fantastic smoke flavor. Both exceeded my expectations and while I am exhausted my family and friends loved the food. Thanks to everyone I got ideas from on this forum including the home made minion basket I welded up. Very satisfied with how both meats turned out and I am looking forward to my next go at it although I doubt I would do the over night plan again... Happy 4th of July!!












20170704_091131.jpg



__ killswitch
__ Jul 4, 2017


















20170704_143526.jpg



__ killswitch
__ Jul 4, 2017


















20170704_143538.jpg



__ killswitch
__ Jul 4, 2017


















20170704_154854.jpg



__ killswitch
__ Jul 4, 2017


















20170704_155651.jpg



__ killswitch
__ Jul 4, 2017


















20170704_101358.jpg



__ killswitch
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## William MD (Dec 17, 2017)

Im new to offset smokers. I have the dyna glo wide smoker and im having issues with fire management. I used kingsford briquettes and i was always under temp with thick white smoke. Could you give me some tips to reach that 225 250 range with good smoke. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dave O (Oct 3, 2018)

I know this is way late, but since nobody else has replied, I will.  I have the same smoker.  Make sure you have the intake to the firebox and exhaust in the chimney wide open.  I start with a chimney full of kingsford briquettes and fill the coal basket after they are well lit. Add more briquettes on top to fill the basket.   Leave the firebox door open and keep the basket and ash pan about halfway out for a few minutes while the fresh coals get up to temp from below and stop smoking. Slide the basket and pan back in and shut the door.  Your temp should climb quickly from there. You may need to close the intake about halfway to keep temperature down  If you have to add more charcoal during the cook, pull the basket and tray back out, add more and leave open again, with intake wide open.  I often stoke the new charcoal by sliding the basket back in and shut the door for about a minute and allow the draft from the intake to fan the coals a little.  Pull back out for another minute or two, repeat until coals stop smoking. I do the same when adding fresh wood chunks.  Its important with these smokers to not obstruct the inlet from the firebox to the cook chamber,  or to overload the smoker, both of which can kill your draft,  resulting in the white smoke and lower temperature.  I prefer to use lump (Royal Oak), which burns hotter and cleaner.


----------

